# HMPK x PK?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

What tail form do i get when i breed a hmpk male with a pk female?
And what tail form do i get when i breed a hm with a pk?

:thankyou:


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

According to the punnet square, Breeding a Hmpk with a PK will give you 50% Hmpk and 50% Pk.

Not too sure about the last one, but I think Hmpk?

Sorry if I just made a fool out of myself ;x


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

It usually very's, you may have more HMPK than PK or other way around


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> Sorry if I just made a fool out of myself ;x


Its okay i accept any answers.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am not sure about HMPK to PK, i think it would be more PK than HMPK from a spawn i saw, i could be wrong.
also the last one would have long fin PKs since a long fin is more dominant than a PK


----------

